# Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X



## Thomas_Idefix (4. Mai 2018)

*Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Hallo zusammen,

da mein gerade erst neugekauftes Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming Temperaturprobleme mit den Spannungswandlern zu haben scheint (siehe hier: Temperaturproblem Ryzen 7 2700X), bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach einem neuen Board.
Es gibt ein paar Sachen, die ich gerne hätte und die die ohnehin schon kleine Auswahl der X470-Boards weiter einschränkt. Zum einen wäre ein voll angebundener (PCIe 3.0 x4) Steckplatz für SSDs im M.2-Format für künftige Aufrüstungen Pflicht. Da Mainboards (relativ) lange erhalten bleiben, wären auch je ein USB-Anschluss Typ C intern und extern ganz nett. Im Idealfall und aus Technikbegeisterung jeweils mit USB 3.1 Gen. 2. SATA-Anschlüsse reichen mir die standardmäßigen 6 Stück, momentan habe ich 4 belegt und dank M.2-SSDs soll die Zahl eigentlich erst mal nicht mehr ansteigen. Genug weitere USB-Anschlüsse (auch 3.1 Gen. 2 Typ A) sind eigentlich bei den vorherigen Anforderungen sowieso immer mit dabei und daher eigentlich egal.
Die Geizhals-Suche (AMD Sockel AM4 mit Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz-Modell: X470, Peripherie: USB-C, Storage: M.2 M-Key (PCIe), USB 3.1 extern: ab 2)x, USB 3.1 intern: ab 1x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zeigt nach diesen Kriterien noch 9 Treffer an, so standardmäßig scheinen die Wünsche also doch noch nicht zu sein, wie ich vorher dachte.

Der günstigste Vertreter ist das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming, das ich schon habe und dessen Wandler bei mir ernste Temperaturprobleme haben. Um nicht schlimmstenfalls zwei überhitzende Boards an den Händler zurückschicken zu müssen, würde ich gerne ein anderes Modell kaufen.

Danach kommt das oft empfohlene ASUS Prime X470-Pro. Dessen externer Typ-C USB-Port beherrscht leider nur USB 3.1 Gen. 1, was an sich kein Beinbruch wäre. Allerdings passt es so gar nicht zu meiner rot-schwarzen Grafikkarte, dem dunklen RAM und den sonst doch eher dunkel gehaltenen restlichen Komponenten. Momentan ist das nur ein hypothetisches Problem, aber eigentlich sollte mein nächstes Gehäuse mal ein Fenster bekommen und dann fiele es doch wieder auf.

Die nächst teurere Möglichkeit ist das ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming, das farblich schon eher passen würde. Allerdings sehe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht die sonstigen Unterschiede zum Prime X470-Pro, die beiden wirken doch sehr identisch, obwohl das Strix X470-F Gaming noch mal teurer ist.

Drüber wartet schon das ASRock X470 Taichi für dann über 200 Euro. Das wäre dafür aber recht dunkel und hätte wieder den gewünschten USB 3.1 Gen.2 USB Typ C Port auf der Rückseite. Außerdem einen CMOS-Taster, WLAN und Bluetooth. Alles nichts dringend notwendiges, aber da es verglichen zum Strix X470-F Gaming gar nicht so viel teurer ist, doch eine Überlegung wert. Nur die Beleuchtung irritiert mich etwas: RGB wird erwähnt, aber auf allen Bildern, die ich gesehen habe, ist die Beleuchtung immer weiß oder zwar bunt, aber blinkend. Ich nehme mal an, dass sie auch dauerhaft leuchten kann? Beleuchtung bringt nichts, ist aber schick, sofern sie nicht blinkt wie ein Baustellenschild.

Und als letzten Kandidaten gibt es das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7. Das sieht (in den Augen eines Spielkindes wie mir, das bunte Farben mag ) am schönsten aus. Allerdings bin ich da angesichts meiner Erfahrung mit dem  Aorus Ultra Gaming doch skeptisch, ob das Board auch etwas taugt und die RGB-Beleuchtung nicht über ein schrottiges Board mit unterdimensionierter Kühlung hinwegtäuschen soll (zumindest ist das meine Befürchtung, warum das  Aorus Ultra Gaming so günstig ist, obwohl es mehr bieten soll als teurere Konkurrenten).

Noch teurere Boards habe ich einmal ausgeschlossen, um wenigstens irgendein sinnvolles Maß nicht zu überschreiten. Auch ein MSI-Board habe ich mal ignoriert, da ich zuvor eines hatte und mir das BIOS da gar nicht wirklich gefallen hat. Falls MSI aber gute Boards macht für den AM4-Sockel, nehme ich auch die Empfehlung gerne an.
Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte mit einem oder mehreren der Boards - oder noch besser, würdet ihr eines ausschließen? Obwohl (oder gerade weil) die Auswahl so klein ausfällt und jedes Board so seine Nachteile zu haben scheint (und wenn es nur der Preis ist), bin ich doch sehr verunsichert und es gibt nur wenige Tests. Mir kommt es generell so vor, als seien die AM4-Boards deutlich mieser ausgestattet als gleichteure Intel-Boards, zumal es da deutlich mehr Auswahl gibt.
Schon einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Das Taichi hat RGB Beleuchtung und verschiedene "Lichtspielemodi" Breathing, Regenbogen und so faxen... (und klar Dauerleuchten.... praktisch beim Arbeiten im Gehäuse... ) bei mir ist der ganze Lichtkram aber aus. Also das kann nicht nur in Weiß leuchten. Gut ich hab das X370 Taichi, aber da wird sich nicht viel geändert haben, wie am ganzen Rest des Boards, abgesehen von der Farbe der Blende/PCB.

Zu den Asus Boards, bei dem ROG Strix bezahlst du den ROG aufschlag, wie immer... ach und hast einen extra Temperatur Sensor, das wars auch mit Unterschieden bei den beiden.

Ist genauso wie bei Asrocks Taichi und Fatality, das gleich ausgestattete Fatality kostet immer mehr wie das Taichi, obwohl sie 1:1 identisch sind.

So konnte nun die Auswahl nicht wirklich eingrenzen, aber zumindest deine Fragen im Text beantworten. 


Na... Gigabyte würd ich mit der Vorgeschichte jetzt auch nicht unbedingt nehmen, vielleicht liegts ja an der Umstrukturierung die da bei Gigabyte gerade läuft... wer weiß. 


Von Spannungsversorgungsseite sticht jedenfalls Asrocks X470 Taichi deutlich und Asus X470 Strix/Prime Pro (das is übrigens beinahe so gut ausgestattet wie das Crosshair VII Hero... von Spannungsseite) herraus.
Spannungsversorgung ist auch ein großer Teil der Wärmeverteilung.
Aber wie ich schon im anderen Thread zuletzt schrieb, solltest du dich deswegen jetzt nicht verrückt machen.^^


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Ja, wie praktisch Beleuchtung im Gehäuse sein kann, hab ich beim ständigen Umbau in den letzten Tagen leidvoll erfahren müssen. 

Du hast mir aber auf jeden Fall geholfen. Ich hatte das Taichi aufgrund des hohen Preises neulich gar nicht erst in Betracht gezogen ("mein altes Mainboard war auch nicht viel teurer als das Gigabyte und in Ordnung, da gebe ich doch nicht über 200 Euro für ein Mainboard aus"), aber als ich es heute dann mal angesehen habe, kam es mir doch sehr hochwertig und gut ausgestattet vor.  Zwar sehr teuer, aber aufgrund der kleinen (dafür aber praktischen) Vorteile gegenüber den Asus-Boards momentan mein Favorit.

Nur mit Fatality und Taichi hast du mich verwirrt, das Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4  ist doch günstiger und schlechter ausgestattet als das Taichi? Das hatte ich sogar vor der Bestellung des Gigabyte angeschaut, allerdings wegen des fehlenden internen USB 3.1 Gen. 2- Ports nicht weiter berücksichtigt. ^^


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Ich sprach von den gleich ausgestatteten Boards.

ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock X370 Taichi Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das selbe wird auch für X470 Taichi und dem noch nicht erschienen X470 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming gelten.

Noch sind nicht alle Bretter erschienen. Lass dich von mir nicht noch weiter verwirren. 

Edit: Und sag jetzt nicht, die sind nicht gleich, weil n RGB Header fehlt oder der für die meisten eh unnützen Aquantia 5GBase-T Chip, alles essentielle ist 1:1 gleich.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Du unterschlägst hier wichtige Unterschiede, das Fatal1ty hat rot verbaut!
Dass das Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming für den neuen Chipsatz noch nicht erschienen ist erklärt auch, warum ich es nicht kannte. Da es allerdings noch mal teurer sein wird und keinen Mehrwert bietet, muss ich darauf immerhin nicht warten.


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Dann brauchst du dich ja im Prinzip nur noch zwischen Asus X470 Strix und Asrock X470 Taichi entscheiden, wenn dir die Farbe so wichtig ist.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Im Prinzip ist die Farbe genauso egal wie die Beleuchtung, aber wenn ich schon so viel Geld für "unnötiges Zeug" wie einen Spiele-PC rausschmeiße, dann soll der auch gefallen. Das sind so Dinge, die man nie vermisst hat, solange alles noch farblos und unbeleuchtet war, aber sobald sie einmal eingeführt wurden, sind sie nette Extras.
Siehst du, so sehr hat deine Antwort schon eingeschränkt. 

Ich schlafe noch mal drüber, tendiere momentan aber zum Taichi. Das scheint mir nach einer guten Ausgabe mit netten Extras, zumal sich auf dem Board dann ja sogar künftige Ryzen-Nachfolger montieren lassen (wie jetzt die 2000er auf den X370er-Boards),  ohne sich wie beim jetzigen Gigabyte-Board Gedanken über die Versorgung machen zu müssen.

Den Early-Adopter-Aufschlag nehme ich als Mahnung, mich künftig erst einen Monat nach Erscheinen über hardware zu informieren, um gar nicht erst in Versuchung zu kommen, sie vorher zu kaufen. Das klappt eh nicht, aber ist einen Versuch wert. ^^


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Da gibt es eine Lösung: geschlossene Gehäuse. 
Meinetwegen könnte das Zeug Pink sein oder meinetwegen bunt wie der Regenbogen. 

Der Sockel AM4 wird mindestens bis 2020, vermutlich sogar bis 2022 erhalten bleiben, darüber braucht man sich derzeit nicht wirklich Gedanken machen.
Dein Gigabyte Board dürfte die Ausnahme darstellen, ich denke du hast da einfach nen Montagsmodell erwischt + eben diese lachhafte Kühlfläche.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Das ist ja sogar noch geschlossen, soll aber einerseits in Zukunft durch ein offenes ersetzt werden und andererseits wurmt es auch so, man weiß ja schließlich, wie es drinnen aussieht. 

Ich habe eben, um weiteren Sinneswandeln meinerseits zu entgehen und mich mal wieder mit etwas anderem als Hardware-Recherche beschäftigen zu können, das Asrock Taichi bestellt. Danke für die Hilfe (in beiden Threads)!


----------



## drstoecker (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Mir gefällt das aktuelle Taichi sehr gut und auch das Crosshair!


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Das Crosshair wirkt in der Tat nett, war mir dann aber doch noch mal zu viel teurer,


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Teuer, Warum  

Hier mal Meine Bestellung:

Das X470 Hero VII - Asus Strix F oder das GigaByte Gaming 7 WiFi würde ich persönlich nehmen...
Nur das Gigabyte ist derzeit in meinem Shop nicht lieferbar...   Kommt wohl Montag wieder rein.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gregorowitsch (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Beim Taichi gibt es wohl nur 6 USB Anschlüsse, was doch sehr wenig ist für den Preis...


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Müssten sieben Typ A und ein Typ C sein, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Das Crosshair wirkt in der Tat nett, war mir dann aber doch noch mal zu viel teurer,



Du kaufst ja nicht ständig neue Boards.
Rechner den Preis mal auf 5 Jahre hoch, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Nutzung für den Zeitraum schon passen wird.
Das relativiert sich der Preis ein wenig und du hast eben eine Top Ausstattung und gute OC Eigenschaften.


----------



## gregorowitsch (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Wie wäre es mit dem Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4?
Schönes, simples Design mit viel grau, vergleichsweise neutral, wenig bling. USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type C und A verbaut. Nur auf der Front leider kein Type C und nur 3.1 Gen 1 sowie 2.0


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kaufst ja nicht ständig neue Boards.
> Rechner den Preis mal auf 5 Jahre hoch, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Nutzung für den Zeitraum schon passen wird.
> Das relativiert sich der Preis ein wenig und du hast eben eine Top Ausstattung und gute OC Eigenschaften.



Das stimmt, verglichen mit zum Beispiel Grafikkarten halten Mainboards doch länger.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4?
> Schönes, simples Design mit viel grau, vergleichsweise neutral, wenig bling. USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type C und A verbaut. Nur auf der Front leider kein Type C und nur 3.1 Gen 1 sowie 2.0



Ich habe das Taichi schon bestellt, aber danke für den Tip.


----------



## Rhisdur (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Also ich klink mich hier mal, da ich gerade ein neues System mit dem Ryzen 2700x zusammenstellen möchte. 

Gibt es keine günstigere Alternative als das Taichi die was taugt? Ich brauch kein SLI kein Crossfire. 

Wichtig wäre mir: 

- RGB Beleuchtung (hab vor mir das Dark Base 700 zu kaufen, da wär es ganz gut, wenn das Synchron laufen würde).
- 6-Layer (wegen den 2933 Mhz)
- 4 Ram Slots (haben die meisten)
- USB 3.1
- LAN (WLAN brauch ich nicht)
- 1-2 M2 Slots


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Das ASUS Prime X470-Pro sagt dir nicht zu? Ich habe es zwar nicht, aber es soll ganz gut sein und kostet deutlich weniger als das Taichi. Mich haben daran nur die Farbe und der USB Typ-C Stecker gestört, der nur USB 3.1 Gen. 1 (also im Wesentlichen USB 3.0) bietet. Ansonsten spricht vermutlich nichts gegen das Prime.


----------



## gregorowitsch (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Bezüglich RAM
Die G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 sind soeben teurer geworden, zum gleichen Preis kriegt man nun die 3600 CL16
Sind diese mit den Ryzen 2700x kompatibel und mit den gängigen Mainboards oder zu hoch getaktet? Lassen diese sich stabil auf 3200 mit CL14 betreiben?


----------



## Rhisdur (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Vielen Dank erstmal. Mein Problem mit dem Mainboard ist, dass ich nicht verstehe was das Taichi hat, was andere nicht haben?

Da Preislich gesehen der Unterschied relativ groß ist würde mich mal interessieren warum das Taichi so viel anklang findet?


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Das Taichi war das beste x370, daher der gute Ruf. BCLK-Gen haben auch nur teurere Boards.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Das Taichi verfügt auch über WLAN und Bluetooth. Das bräuchte ich zwar genauso wenig wie du, aber da die restliche Ausstattung perfekt zu meinen Wünschen gepasst hat, habe ich es trotz Aufpreis zu den Asus-Boards mitgenommen.

An sich wirkt es extrem wertig (das Gigabyte wirkte schon sehr ordentlich, wenn man es in der Hand hatte, das Taichi legt da noch mal eine ordentliche Schippe drauf), nur die RGB-Software scheint mir schwach zu sein. Lief bei mir erst nicht richtig und wirkt eher wie ein Programmierprojekt eines Anfängers. 
Dennoch ist mein erster Eindruck bisher positiv.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Asrock Taichi X470 gar besser als X470 Gigabyte Gaming K7 - WiFi

Wo BITTE liegen die größten Unterschiede.
Das Gaming K7 sieht schonmal viel besser aus, gute RGB Beleuchtung, VRM Kühlung, sehr gute Verarbeitung!
----> die Zahnnräder Uhr gefällt mit echt nicht bei Asrock Taichi


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

16 Phasen zum Beispiel.


----------



## Rhisdur (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Es gibt ja Mainboards wie Sand am Meer. Aber gerade solche Informationen wie Zeitdieb13 sie gegeben hat sind wichtig. Doch mir fehlen da irgendwie die Informationsquellen. 

Bei den meisten Seiten vergleicht man anhand der Schnittstellen oder den Gimmicks. 

Woher kommen die Informationen?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neues Mainboard für Ryzen 7 2700X*



Rhisdur schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Mainboards wie Sand am Meer. Aber gerade solche Informationen wie Zeitdieb13 sie gegeben hat sind wichtig. Doch mir fehlen da irgendwie die Informationsquellen.
> 
> Bei den meisten Seiten vergleicht man anhand der Schnittstellen oder den Gimmicks.
> 
> Woher kommen die Informationen?



ASRock X470 Taichi (Ultimate) im Test - Gute Technik und niedriger Stromverbrauch - Hardwareluxx
Sry eben erst deine frage gesehen


----------

